
Show HN: TapTapClap – Remote Clapping for Remote Meetings - netgusto
https://taptapclap.herokuapp.com/
======
netgusto
I missed clapping reactions during our remote all hands meetings at my
company, so I built this.

I ended up having fun doing so!

Code is
[https://github.com/netgusto/taptapclap](https://github.com/netgusto/taptapclap)

------
txu
how does it work? :-D

